# Mite paper



## Darmon (Feb 25, 2009)

I bought mite paper from black jungle and was wondering what side you should be looking at when you put it down the blue side or the white side? I was quite disgruntled when i opened up a springtail culture only to see it swarm with hundreds of tiny orange/white dots.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I do blue side up and it works fine.


----------



## Darmon (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats what i figured the strange thing is the cultures i have with holes on them dont have any and the ones with no holes are infested im just wondering if it has to do with the places i bought them from..


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Most likely the source. Not unusual though. Keeping springs on charcoal helps keep the mites down. When they get into your FF cultures, and they will, mites can be hard to get rid of. Mite paper really just helps to control their spread.


----------



## Darmon (Feb 25, 2009)

Should i just junk everything when i get new cultures or wait to see if it gets into everything


----------



## flybuster (Feb 27, 2009)

Mites can also come in the food your feeding them, I just feed off the cultures with mites and inspect other cultures before i divide them. I switched from yeast and fish flakes to mushrooms, production went up mites went away.


----------



## Darmon (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you so much


----------

